# Ft. Leavenworth, KS shelter: 3 yo Male needs home



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Received word today about an adult male GSD that was an owner relinquish. He is shy and will require patience. I am passing along his posting for them. He can be adopted out to rescues or out of state. 

His listing on petfinder will be updated with a photo when they get it taken: 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15611821

This is the vet clinic facility on post which also takes in strays. I don't know how long they give dogs for adoption.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If they euthanize animals then he would be listed in Urgent.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

His post has been updated on Petfinder to include a photo. I think this situation could be changed to urgent as he is not doing well at the shelter. The photographer could not take him out of the cage. He was cowering, growling. Anyone want to take on a very fearful challenge? 

If someone knows how to move this thread to URGENT, please do. I don't know how to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hit the notify button on the post to send it to a moderator. They can move it to Urgent.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15611821

Taz is about 3 years old. This tall, lanky guy is said to be good with kids. He gets along with some other pets (depends on the pet/other dog). He is rather shy and fearful having just arrived at the shelter and having suffered some abuse early in life. He will need an adopter who is patient and understanding of his needs. He has been neutered and is up-to-date on his shots. Call 913-684-6510.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for adding the photos and info.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Taz is about 3 years old. This tall, lanky guy is said to be good with kids. He gets along with some other pets (depends on the pet/other dog). He is rather shy and fearful having just arrived at the shelter and having suffered some abuse early in life. He will need an adopter who is patient and understanding of his needs. He has been neutered and is up-to-date on his shots. Call 913-684-6510. Taz is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been able to get someone I personally know who likes working with fearful/shy GSD to try and evaluate him. He is on his 2nd visit as Taz wouldn't come out of the kennel and growled. Hopefully, if after evaluation, it's just fear, which is likely, he might have a home for him. Keep fingers crossed.


----------

